# Does your dog have webbed feet?



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I noticed the other night while giving my new girl a bath that her toes are very webbed!....no wonder she is such a great swimmer and loves the water 

Who else in here has a dog w/webbed feet?


----------



## MarxHasTwoMoms (May 21, 2008)

Marx has webbed feet! She's a portie, it's a breed trait.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I asked other APBT owners and its about a50/50 with them...some do some don't.....but I tried to look at the breed standards and there is nothing for or against it in APBT...










I was thinking maybe she is part Frog


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Bellas arn't. Bugs are.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

No but my feet are webbed! 2nd and 3rd toes and I was on the swim team for years.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Yep. All our greyhounds are webbed. Though theirs is for running, not swimming.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Portuguese Water Dog : Check
Webbed Feet : Check

- Though I was at agility class the other night and was speaking with one of the instructors. I mentioned that my dogs feet were webbed and she looked at me like I was on crack. 
"All dogs feet are webbed" she said.

So I didn't argue. I thought she knew something I didn't know.

So not all dogs feet are webbed? Now I'm confused..


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I guess you could say all dogs feet are webbed if you define webbed as a "little bit of skin"...but when I think of webbed its when the skin goes almost out to the tip of the toe...like in my picture....


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

yep!


i think its a lab thing...


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe there is some lab somewhere in my pup then ...LOL


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

My dogs toes are webbed a little bit, it's also a black mouth cur trait, which is exactly what he looks and acts like.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky's feet are definitely webbed.

Checking Mesquites....




....


Yup!


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sasha does....thats one of the reasons we think she may have lab in her....but she hates the water


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

Molly has webbed feet too.


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

Ditto on the PWD....just checked to be sure. Definately webbed.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I've had some dogs with webbed feet. Right now with my current dogs the skin between the toes varies a little with each. Here is a couple pics.


----------

